# Windows 10 Dauerschleife bei Installation



## pjh89 (5. August 2017)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich verzweifele gerade an der Installation von Windows 10. 

Vorab meine Daten:
_*Intel I5 2500k 3.30GHz
AS Rock Z68 Pro3 Gen 3
Samsung SSD 250 GB
Installation per USB (Stick zur Sicherheit schon ausgetauscht)*_

Wenn ich im BIOS nur den USB Stick zum booten aktivere, kann ich normal auf die Festplatte zugreifen und eine Partition für Windows formatieren und auswählen. Danach passiert folgendes:

Windows-Dateien werden kopiert *ok*
Dateien werden für die Installation vorbereitet *ok*
Features werden installiert *ok*
Updates werden installiert *ok*
PC startet planmäßig neu, setzt die Installation aber im Anschluss nicht fort, sondern will wieder von vorne installieren.

Wähle ich im Bios zusätzlich die SSD zum booten (Egal ob an Position Eins oder Zwei) aus, kann ich bei der Installation keine Partition für Windows auswählen, sondern bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung:

_*"Windows kann auf dem Datenträger nicht installiert werden. Die Hardware des Computers unterstützt möglicherweise das Starten mit diesem Datenträger nicht. Stellen Sie sicher, das der Controller des Datenträgers im BIOS-Menu des Computers aktiviert ist."


*_Hat zufällig einer ne Ahnung was da schief läuft? Bin echt am verzweifeln. Soll ein zweit PC für meine Freundin werden. 
Hab gestern die 1. Festplatte direkt nach Kauf fallen lassen *kaputt*
Bei der 2. Festplatte, die ich bei mir noch gefunden habe, startet die Installation von Windows gar nicht.
Nun eine SSD aus meinem PC ausgebaut, Installation startet, ich freue mich schon und jetzt hängt es woanders...

Danke euch schon mal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Ryle (5. August 2017)

Zieh einfach mal den USB Stick raus sobald der Rechner neu starten will nach dem Kopieren usw.


----------



## pjh89 (5. August 2017)

Ryle schrieb:


> Zieh einfach mal den USB Stick raus sobald der Rechner neu starten will nach dem Kopieren usw.



Wenn ich das mache lande ich direkt im Bios.

Setze ich dort dann die SSD zum booten an Pos. 1 bekomme ich nach verlassen des Bios folgende Meldung:

_*"Reboot and Select proper Boot device
or Inser Boot Media in selected Boot devicew and press a key"*_


----------



## Schwarzseher (5. August 2017)

Hast du die Platte vorher gelöscht?Also nicht nur formatiert?Könnte ein Problem mit MBR bzw. GPT Modus der Platte sein.Wenn du Windows im UEFI Mode installieren willst.
USB Stick mit media creation Tool erstellt?Wird Windows im Uefi Stil installiert?
Würde die Platte mal löschen komplett vorher.
Ahci ist im Bios ausgewählt?
Beim installieren bitte auch nur eine Festplatte anschliessen zb. die SSD und die anderen noch abgesteckt lassen.

Windows Setup: Installieren mit dem MBR- oder GPT-Partitionsstil


----------



## pjh89 (5. August 2017)

Also, ich habe:

-die Platte komplett gelöscht
-anschließend GPT Modus aktiviert
-Installation gestartet
-Keine weitere Festplatte angeschlossen
-Das AS Rock Mainboard läuft mit UEFI

Wo sehe ich das mit dem Ahci?


----------



## Schwarzseher (5. August 2017)

Auch im Bios unter Storage Configuration/SATA Mode
Use this to select SATA mode. Con guration options: [IDE Mode], [AHCI
Mode], [RAID Mode] and [Disabled]. The default value is [IDE Mode].


----------



## pjh89 (5. August 2017)

AHCI war nicht ausgewählt, hab es nun aktiviert. Windows Installation nochmal gestartet. Situation unverändert.
Hab echt keine Idee


----------



## Schwarzseher (5. August 2017)

Wie hast du den Usb stick erstellt?
Kannst du dir eine DVD brennen?Dann probiers mal so.
Kommt immer noch die selbe Meldung mit ""Windows kann auf dem Datenträger nicht installiert werden. Die Hardware des Computers unterstützt möglicherweise das Starten mit diesem Datenträger nicht. Stellen Sie sicher, das der Controller des Datenträgers im BIOS-Menu des Computers aktiviert ist."
Kann Windows nicht mit SSD installieren.
Wird die SSD auch im Bios richtig erkannt?


----------



## pjh89 (5. August 2017)

Mit dem Tool direkt von Windows.
DVD Iso lade ich jetzt runter, dauert noch ein wenig.
Im Bios wird mir die SSD normal angezeigt.
Fehlermeldung kommt weiterhin, wenn die SSD zum booten aktiviert ist.


----------



## pjh89 (5. August 2017)

Also, es muss irgendwie am Zusammenspiel ssd & Mainboard liegen. Hab jetzt ne normale Festplatte genommen und die Installation lief tadellos.


----------



## Schwarzseher (5. August 2017)

War die SSD auch wirlich gelöscht und nicht nur formatiert?Also keine partition mehr drauf?
Sehr merkwürdig.
Clone doch einfach die Partition der Hdd auf die SSD jetzt


----------



## pjh89 (5. August 2017)

100% war die komplett blank. Geile Idee, meinst du das klappt? Probiere es mal aus


----------



## Icebreaker87 (6. August 2017)

Klar dafür gibts ja das Samsung Data Migration Tool


----------



## Schwarzseher (6. August 2017)

Stellst du eigl. nach der install auch wieder um von Usb auf SSD im Bootmenü nach dem Win fertig ist,sonst ist klar das er wieder nur den Stick findet und von vorne anfängt
Möglicherweise fehlen Win 10 auch Controller Treiber bei der Installation.Obwohl ich mir das nicht so recht vorstellen kann.


----------



## iGameKudan (6. August 2017)

Läuft das Board auch ganz sicher im UEFI-Modus?
Wichtig ist dabei auch, die Installation unbedingt im UEFI-Modus zu starten (beim Datenträger steht dann i.d.R. nicht der Medientyp bzw. die Portnummer da, sondern z.B. "UEFI:SanDisk Cruzer Extreme") und das CSM vollständig zu deaktivieren. 

Bei der Installation im UEFI-Modus erstellt sich Windows dann die GPT-Partition selber. Soweit ich Bescheid weiß kann Windows aber nicht im Legacy-Modus auf einen GPT-Datenträger installiert werden - das sorgt dann für solche Installationsprobleme. Ich vermute halt, du startest die ganze Zeit im Legacy-Modus und versuchst auf einen GPT-Datenträger zu installieren... Oder umgekehrt.


----------



## Toddy76 (28. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe das selbe Problem. Gibt es dazu schon eine Lösung?


----------



## Schwarzseher (28. Dezember 2017)

Liste mal deine Hardware auf und schildere wie du es bis jetzt gemacht hast ,sonst wird es schwer,weil das hier schon etwas älter ist und keiner weiß ob der Thread Ersteller das Problem jetzt gelöst hat oder nicht.
Und Willkommen im Forum


----------



## chickenhead (28. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe das selbe Problem. 

Kurz zur Vorgeschichte. Gebrauchter PC gekauft, Vorbesitzer hat eine Win 10 Neuinstallation vorgenommen. Hat aber die SSD Platte (120GB) in 2 Partitionen geteilt. Einmal für Windows und einmal für Programme. Die 50GB der Systempartition waren sehr schnell voll und vor einigen Wochen wollte Windows ein größeres Update installieren. Das ging aber nicht, weil der Speicherplatz zu gering war. Ich habe dann eine Neue SSD gekauft und habe mit einer Freeware Win 10 auf die neue Platte umziehen lassen. Hat soweit auch funktioniert. PC lief einwandfrei. Lediglich das Update wollte immer noch nicht. Der PC hat zwar versucht up zu daten, aber blieb irgendwann immer hängen. Es war nur noch ein schwarzer Bildschirm zu sehen. Nach dem Neustart wurde Windows zurück gesetzt und es lief wieder normal. Aber immer wieder aktivierte sich der Update Assistent und lud das Update erneut herunter. Aber immer und immer wieder stürzte der PC beim Update ab. Nun wollte ich Win 10 komplett neu installieren. Nach recherche im Netz habe ich den Boot Manager runtergeladen und damit sollte dann Win 10 erneut installiert werden. 

Und genau da kommt das hier beschriebene Problem zum Vorschein. Ich komme bis zur Spracheingabe, wähle Express Einstellungen (oder auch etwas anderes), klicke auf weiter, der PC startet neu und es erscheint wieder die gleiche Auswahl. Nun wollte ich im  BIOS (UEFI) die Bootprio ändern, daich noch eine Win 10 ISO hier rumliegen habe und es damit versuchen wollte. Ich kann im BIOS aber nichts ändern. Unter Bootprio lässt sich nur die SSD auswählen. Die ist auch mit Bootmanager bezeichnet. 

Was kann ich nun noch tun? Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## grasshopper_1975 (28. März 2018)

Hast Du den USB-Stick hiermit erstellt? (Unter ‚Tool jetzt herunterladen‘)
WindowsÂ 10 herunterladen
Wenn ja, dann sollte die die ISO nicht das Problem sein. Wenn Du dann noch deinen Stick angegeben hast, sollte soweit auch alles passen (das Tool checkt den Stickt und meckert bei Fehlern).

Wenn nur genau eine Festplatte angeschlossen und im Bios erkannt wurde, dann solltest Du bei der Installation alle vorhandenen Partitionen löschen und das sollte dann in etwa so wie auf dem Bild aussehen (bei mehr als einer angeschlossenen Festplatte bei der Installation kann es oft zu Problemen kommen, daher immer NUR DIE FESTPLATTE aktiv lassen, auf der Windows installiert werden soll!!).


 Stell mal die Boot-Reihenfolge für die Installation auf den Stick und direkt nach dem Ersten Reboot wieder auf die SSD und zieh den Stick einfach mal ab.. 
Eigentlich… (wenn vorher alle Partitionen gelöscht wurden und alles geklappt hat).. also Eigentlich sollte er dann von der SSD booten…


----------



## chickenhead (28. März 2018)

Hallo,
die ISO habe ich vor einiger zeit mal erstellt, das ist keine aktuelle. Die ist auch auf einer DVD und nicht auf einem Stick. 

Du schreibst ich soll die Bootreihenfolge auf den Stick stellen. Aber genau das ist das Problem, ich kann keine Bootreihenfolge festlegen. Es sind mehrere Platten verbaut. Die SSD als Systemplatte und noch 2 weitere HDD. Im Bios unter den Bootprioritäten wird nur die SSD angezeigt. Ich kann also weder eine andere Platte, noch das DVD Laufwerk oder einen Stick auswählen.

Ich werde morgen mal mit dem Creation Tool an meinem Notebook eine neue ISO auf einen Stick ziehen und das mal versuchen.


----------



## grasshopper_1975 (28. März 2018)

Also…
Du erstellst erstmal über das MS-Tool einen aktuellen Installations-Stick.
Wenn der fertig ist steckst du den Stick an deinen Rechner (am besten direkt Hinten an das Mainboard um Problemen mit dem Chipsatz aus dem Weg zu gehen) 
und gehst direkt ins Bios:

Unter ‚ Advanced ‘ – ‚ Storage Configuration‘ deaktivierst Du erstmal alle Platten bis auf die SSD, auf die Windows installiert werden soll.

Dann unter ‚Boot‘ – ‚Boot option priorities‘ solltest Du jetzt nur noch genau 2 Devices sehen und auswählen können.
Als ‚boot option #1‘ wählst Du den USB-Stick aus, von dem wird dann immer als erstes gebootet (falls er da ist),
als ‚ boot option #2 ‘ die SSD auf die installiert werden soll.

Wenn Du jetzt den Rechner neu startest, sollte er vom Stick booten… also theoretisch…
Wenn die Installation dann soweit ist, dass dein Rechner neu startet, den Stick einfach abziehen und der Rest sollte dann so funktionieren. 
Wegen der Aufteilung der Platten habe ich oben schon ein Bild gepostet, da also einfach ALLE Partitionen löschen und dann auf den Datenträger 
installieren, den Rest ‚sollte‘ Windows10 von Hand hinbekommen.


----------



## chickenhead (29. März 2018)

grasshopper_1975 schrieb:


> Also…
> 
> Unter ‚ Advanced ‘ – ‚ Storage Configuration‘ deaktivierst Du erstmal alle Platten bis auf die SSD, auf die Windows installiert werden soll.
> 
> ...


Ich bin gerade dabei vom Tool den USB Stick erstellen zu lassen.

Aber nochmal der Hinweis, das ich bisher keine Bootprio einstellen konnte. Es wird aktuell im BIOS nur die SSD angezeigt, nichts weiter. Dementsprechend kann ich auch nichts auswählen.


----------



## grasshopper_1975 (29. März 2018)

!! Wenn der fertig ist steckst du den Stick an deinen Rechner (am besten direkt Hinten an das Mainboard um Problemen mit dem Chipsatz aus dem Weg zu gehen) und gehst direkt ins Bios  !!

Wenn ich könnte, dann würde die Zeile oben jetzt leuchten und blinken... man duuu..... STICK AN DEN RECHNER DRAN UND DANN INS BIOS GEHEN!! 
Dann wird er auch angezeigt! Wenn Du den Stick grad erstellst und der NICHT am Rechner hängt, dann kannste den im BIOS auch NICHT sehen ;D


----------



## chickenhead (30. März 2018)

Ich kannte das von früher so, das man im Bios immer die Reihenfolge der verbauten Komponenten einstellen kann. Eben auch CD/DVD Laufwerk und die einzelnen Platten usw.. Das ging eben hier nicht. Aber du hast (natürlich) Recht, nachdem der Stick angesteckt wurde, konnte ich ihn im BIOS anwählen und der PC hat von dort aus gebootet. Ich war bei euren Beiträgen zunächst nur irritiert, weil keiner von euch darauf eingegangen ist und das "Problem" scheinbar überlesen hattet. Aber nichts für ungut. War eben meine Fehlinterpretation.

Die Neuinstallation lief zwar nicht reibungslos (zwischendurch war mal wieder ein schwarzer Schirm und es passierte eine Stunde lang gar nichts mehr. Nachdem ich dann aber neu gestartet hatte ging es problemlos weiter. Der PC läuft mittlerweile scheinbar wieder absolut problemlos und alle Updates wurden korrekt installiert. Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## grasshopper_1975 (30. März 2018)

immer wieder gerne


----------



## Familien-ITler (25. Oktober 2018)

Ich hatte das Gleiche Problem.
Ich wollte einen mittelalten AMD-PC mit neuer SSD und Windows 10 neu aufsetzen.
Es war schon echt aufwändig, den Stick zu erstellen (einzig der o.g. MS-Tool funktioniert). Eine DVD ging auch nicht, weil ein Winzigkeit mehr als die üblichen 4,7 GB benötigt werden.
Auf einer anderen Seite stand der Tipp, dass man die Schleife mehrmals durchlaufen lassen sollte. Blödsinn!!! Dadurch wurde die SSD nur mit ca. 90 GB Müll beladen. Also nochmals formatiert.  Das wäre auch meine Empfehlung, wenn man mehrfach gebootet hat. Das "Zeug" von "windows.old" kriegt man sonst vermutlich nicht mehr runter.
Übrigens: Auf der jungfräulichen SSD war noch eine Partition mit "Systeminformation". Ich habe zwar Inhalte gelöscht, aber nicht diese Mini-Partition. Hier also ein Abweichung von "grasshopper_1975".
Die LÖSUNG war, dass man "am Ende", also wenn wieder die Auswahlseite mit den Sprachen erscheint, man den Stick rauszieht, neu startet und sofort ins BIOS geht, um die Boot-Reihenfolge wieder zurück zu setzen, also auf die (eine) Harddisk auf den ersten Rang. 
Eigentlich völlig logisch. Vermutlich auch logisch, dass Windows das nicht selbst hinbekam.
Vielleicht war mein BIOS auch einfach zu alt.


----------

